# quinta



## irene.acler

Hola 

_En una de ellas vive con una hija y el yerno la señora Estefanía, que también nació con el siglo y es *quinta*, por lo tanto, de la señora Adela._

El DRAE dice que _quinto/a_ puede significar:
Conjunto de personas que nacieron en el mismo año
Creo que éste es el sentido de "quinta" en este contexto. Pero no sé cómo traducirlo al italiano. 

¿Existe una única palabra para decirlo en italiano, o simplemente se dice "che è nato nello stesso anno"?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao cara, l'unica parola che le si avvicina è "leva": la leva del 1980. Mi pare che il suo significato sia stato esteso, passando dal campo militare a quello di un gruppo di persone nate nello stesso anno. Quindi: erano della stessa leva.
Non è comunque breve, quindi se non ti convince, tanto vale usare la tua opzione


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao Silvia!
Hai ragione, leva! Sapevo che c'era qualche termine, ma non mi veniva proprio in mente! Credo che vada molto bene, conciso, e "al grano" Grazie mille!


----------



## Neuromante

Clase (O classe, non sono sicuro)

È la forma equivalente a "quinta". Inanzi tutto perche in spagnolo a perso col uso il senso militare Mi opare, anche, che la discussione inversa ci fosse gia stata qualche mese fa.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Clase (O classe, non sono sicuro)
> 
> È la forma equivalente a "quinta". Innanzitutto perché in spagnolo ha perso con l'uso il senso militare. Mi pare, anche, che la discussione inversa ci sia già stata qualche mese fa.


 

Vale, voy a ver si la encuentro.


----------



## 0scar

*classe*
7 CO insieme dei soldati della stessa leva | estens., insieme di persone nate nello stesso anno 
De Mauro

Acá se dice _clase_ también, _quinta_ suena a solo en España.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias a ti también, Oscar.


----------



## krolaina

Efectivamente, suena y se dice en España. Irenilla, una cosita:

Yo jamás diría "soy quinta de María" (por ejemplo). Me suena a pelín antiguo y a un lenguaje más típico de los pueblos españoles de hace bastantes años. Lo que sí diría (y digo, y se dice) es "soy DE LA quinta de María". Así lo puedes usar perfectamente y nadie te mirará raro. 

Un besote guapa


----------



## gatogab

krolaina said:


> "soy DE LA quinta de María". Así lo puedes usar perfectamente y nadie te mirará raro.


Irenita, yo no te miraría raro, pero te pediría explicaciones de lo que me dices.
La _desgracia_ es que el español no se habla solamente en España.
Si me dices que naciste el mismo año de María, entendería altiro.
También 'clase' lo entendería, pero me parece  burocrático.


----------



## krolaina

gatogab said:


> Irenita, yo no te miraría raro, pero te pediría explicaciones de lo que me dices.
> La _desgracia_ es que el español no se habla solamente en España.
> Si me dices que naciste el mismo año de María, entendería altiro.
> También 'clase' lo entendería, pero me parece burocrático.


 
Sí, sí, claro Gatito. Hablaba sólo de España, por supuesto. 
Y de desgracia nada! ¡es una suerte la que tenemos!


----------



## maria nicola

In generale, significa "coetanea"
Ma dalle mie parti (Piemonte), soprattutto in provincia, si dice "coscritta".
I coscritti, appunto, erano tutti gli iscritti a una stessa leva. In seguito l'uso si è esteso anche alle donne.
Nei piccoli paesi, forse ancora oggi, si fanno pranzi dei "coscritti", che riuniscono periodicamente tutti gli abitanti della stessa età.

Capita di sentir dire: "Giovanna è una mia coscritta".

L'espressione è perfettamente italiana, ma non so se sia usuale in altre regioni. In ogni caso è di tono molto popolare.


----------



## rocamadour

maria nicola said:


> In generale, significa "coetanea"
> Ma dalle mie parti (Piemonte), soprattutto in provincia, si dice "coscritta".
> I coscritti, appunto, erano tutti gli iscritti a una stessa leva. In seguito l'uso si è esteso anche alle donne.
> Nei piccoli paesi, forse ancora oggi, si fanno pranzi dei "coscritti", che riuniscono periodicamente tutti gli abitanti della stessa età.
> 
> Capita di sentir dire: "Giovanna è una mia coscritta".
> 
> L'espressione è perfettamente italiana, ma non so se sia usuale in altre regioni. In ogni caso è di tono molto popolare.




Ciao a tutti! 
Anch'io in effetti avrei fatto ricorso a questo termine... E nel caso della frase di Irene avrei tradotto appunto: "[...] e pertanto è coscritta della signora Adela".
Va comunque segnalato che il De Mauro on line classifica questa voce come di uso regionale (settentrionale).


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, hai ragione maria nicola, pure qui si usa "coscritto/a".


----------



## 0scar

Si eso es, coetanea=coetánea (de la misma edad). Si hubiese usado _coetánea_ en vez de _quinta _este hilo no existiría.

Por aca también se usaba _coscritto=conscripto _ cuando era obligatorio el servicio militar. Una expresión típica era "soldado conscripto clase 1970".
Claro que _conscripto_ no era sinónimo de clase, solo quería decir soldado no profesional y _conscriptas_ no había.


----------



## Silvia10975

Tanto per darvi la conferma che l'uso di "coscritta" è regionale... io non l'avevo mai sentito e non ne avrei saputo il significato trovandolo in un testo 
Voto per tutte le altre opzioni, molto valide, come "coetanea" o "della stessa classe", di uso comune in tutta Italia.


----------



## irene.acler

Che storie, io credevo fosse di uso comune quel termine! Comunque sì, credo che opterò per un termine que si possa capire in tutta Italia.


----------

